# Do Highpoints Suck?



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been looking at other forums and reviews on sites and G&Ammo, and I am trying to determine if High-points suck. I have heard all kinds of stuff - they jam, FTF,etc. But I have also heard: they are reliable, sturdy, etc. I have only held one at a gun show. I have never actually shot one: what do you guys think?

Please note that they are cheap enough that you could have them everywhere. Like that cupboard gun in Kill Bill.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is that sucking sound I hear? :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would never buy one. My brother in law bought a use rifle in 9mm off a guy and it's a little shooter so far. He has a little problem with abandon dogs, cats, armadilos and such. So far he's cleaned the place some with it. He takes the hogs with a old 30-30 Winchester.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard decent stuff about the carbine they sell. I prefer my STorm - but people seem happy with it. Not sure I would trust it for self defense.

But, I'd never want a Hi Point handgun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This was the official stance from the church about Hi Points :anim_lol:


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would never own a highpoint. Then again, I rock a modded moped


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I say sucktastic. They make Taurus look like Les Baer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> I say sucktastic. They make Taurus look like Les Baer.


:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Steve M (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I was gonna post this elsewhere, but the Hi Point bashing has piqued my interest. Please read the post before lambasting me...

Oh, and for more info...no forget it. I'm not sure anyone here will be interested. Maybe later.

And yes, I know, it's not a really pretty gun. So what?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Okay, so I received my new Hi Point c9 Monday night and promised that I would hit the range Tuesday to work her out. Here's the result. Keep in mind, I've been shooting for less than 3 months - about 10 trips to the range with various pistols.

Keep in mind I wanted a decent gun to learn the basics on. At $120, with a lifetime warranty, great customer service, and a solid following, how could I go wrong?

Apologies in advance for all the pics...



















The target afterwards










40 rounds, 30', right hand one-handed (that hole outside the circle was from when I folded the target over later)










40 rounds, 21' left hand one-handed










21 rounds, 10', two-handed










40 rounds, 21', two-handed










21 rounds, 30', two-handed










40 rounds, 30', two-handed










I shot 202 rounds of WWB from Wal-Mart over a period of about an hour. I shot sorta slowish with a traditional two handed grip, and did some one-handed shooting with both hands. My impressions are that the gun has recoil properties similar to a Glock 19, and better than the G26. Also, the sights, while needing a bit of tweaking, were pretty good right out of the box. Shoots as straight as I can, I suppose. I didn't do anything to the c9 before shooting other than removing the safety sticker from the grip. I noticed afterwards that the residue on my hands and the front of the gun were noticeably less than every other gun I've shot.

So how did the gun perform, you ask? Well, there were 2 failures to feed (FTF? or is that failure to fire? I'm a newb!), one in the 4th magazine, the other in the 12th. I noticed on one the bullet was slightly nose down, while the other was slightly nose sideways. Slight pressure on the rear of the slide gave enough impetus to load the rounds, so no problem.

All in all, I love it! It performed how I was led to believe it would by all the folks at HPFF, so I think I got my hands on a good, inexpensive pistol. I look forward to getting to know this little girl in the near future. I promise to keep up a range log to track any issues, and I like to take pics, but I won't post too many more...if I can help myself! 

I have to admit that I got "the look" from the range guys at Davi's - you know, that look that says "Hi Point? Really? What a hunk o' junk!" :evil: I made a point afterwards to tell them how great everything was, but I'm sure it failed to impress them at all. Ah well, they don't need to be happy, I do.

And I am! Sweeeet!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve M said:


> I shot 202 rounds of WWB from Wal-Mart over a period of about an hour...there were 2 failures to feed (FTF? or is that failure to fire? I'm a newb!), one in the 4th magazine, the other in the 12th.


So, basically, it has a 1% failure rate shooting hardball. I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take it home and feild strip it and give it a good cleaning. Lube it up and the next time at the range it may run 100%. Good luck with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know - I guess I'll say no more since someone here actually has one now. I try not to talk bad about people's guns. The thread has changed a bit - it's not just someone THINKING of getting one. 

I'll say that I would not buy one. But, that's about it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Take it home and feild strip it and give it a good cleaning. Lube it up and the next time at the range it may run 100%. Good luck with it.


I'm with Baldy, clean and lube the gun and clean the mags and go shoot it some more. Post the results of your next range trip.


----------



## Steve M (Oct 29, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> So, basically, it has a 1% failure rate shooting hardball. I'll pass, thanks.


You know, I've spent the last hour or so looking around the different sections of this site, and every manufacturers page had folks that have problems with their guns. Beretta, Colt, Ruger, hell, even Glock, everything from firing pin problems to bullets stuck in the barrel. What's the saying? Anything made by man is subject to failure? A fluff and buff is a procedure that many people use to enhance reliability, and many of them do it (or more precisely, have it done) on their high dollar weapons. Is it so bad that a Hi Point can benefit from the same?

I think 2 hitches early during the break-in period is not a bad record. I'd say the jury is still out on this matter. It could get worse, but it'll probably get better with use.


----------



## mattmacklind (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm buying a Hi Point Carbine tomorrow. I've considered all the bad talk and the good talk. I don't care, I'll check it out. Plus, with the aftermarket stock it may not be half bad. We'll see, I'm open to either posibility.


----------



## Ky_Shooter (Dec 19, 2007)

I look at it this way. Every firearm I buy just may have to save my life one day. sure some are only range guns and will usually not be considered for carry but one never knows. That being said I would never trust my life to a hi point pistol. I can deal with ugly..I've owned Glocks...And I do have a few not so pretty pistols in my collection. but every one of them will always fire when I put one under the hammer. I have tried several hi points over the years and even had the chance to try the Hastings (pre hi point made in Lima Ohio) And all of them had feed problems that persisted even after attempts to make feeding easier. For me that creates that little bit of doubt that will make a pistol nothing more than trade fodder or possibly a paperweight. 

If it were me I'd get another couple hundred bucks and get something else. 

I'm a huge 1911 fan and I'm sure there are plenty of people that can find issues with those too. But I have yet to come across a problem with one I could not fix with a little time. I do most all my target shooting at 35 to 55 yards and like seeing those 3 inch (or less) groups. I used a 40VE Smith shooting for my CC card. Best $280.00 I ever spent

Does a good reliable pistol have to cost over $600.00? Hell no. There are some bargains out there that will make a shooter a lot happier and not make you sell your family for medical experiments:anim_lol: 

I do hope and pray that the Hi point owners are not having the issues I've seen but I'll wager that they are in a pretty exclusive club.


----------



## Steve M (Oct 29, 2007)

Ky_Shooter said:


> I'm a huge 1911 fan and I'm sure there are plenty of people that can find issues with those too. But I have yet to come across a problem with one I could not fix with a little time.
> 
> I do hope and pray that the Hi point owners are not having the issues I've seen but I'll wager that they are in a pretty exclusive club.


So what you're saying is that either a Hi Point isn't worth the time, or that it just can't be fixed. I think you are wrong on both counts. Worse comes to worse, send it in to Beemiller and if it really can't be fixed, you get a new pistol. Barring that, it seems that the TLC you'd put into any other pistol will get a similar result in a Hi Point.

And the hipointfirearmsforums.com members are a pretty happy bunch all around.


----------



## waltham41 (Dec 22, 2007)

I read in another forum a while back where a guy was swearing that the Hi Point next to him at the range shot the bullet out backwards and hit the guy next to the shooter.

That is representative of some of the idiot comments you hear when you mention the name Hi Point.

I have all sorts of weapons, and they all have their good and bad points, but the 3 Hi Point carbines and 3 Hi Point pistols that I own have been good investments considering the money that I have tied up in them.

The carbines and the 9mm pistol have given me zero problems from the start, and the .40 S&W and .45 ACP pistols have given me no problems since I figured out that I was limpwristing them, which will cause them to jam.

They are blowback pistols, and if you let your wrist fly up in the air when shooting, that can and often does cause a jam. Learn to keep your wrist stiff and that usually fixes the problem.

I belong to the Hi Point forum, and as most people know, forums are where people come looking for help, and we do have people that come there having trouble and needing help.

A lot of them we can help fix the problems their selves, limpwristing, buffing the feed ramp etc, and some we do recommend that they send them back to the factory for repairs. 

Considering that Hi Point has a lifetime no questions asked no matter how many people has owned the weapon warranty, is is not a big deal to send them in. In fact, they like them to be sent in every few years so they can look them over and give them a good cleaning and replace any parts they think need replacing.

For as inexpensive as the weapons are , I think the manufactuer goes above and beyond to make sure that their customers are happy with their weapons.

To sum this up, don't listen to some guy that has never fired one of these weapons and is only telling you what he has read on the internet, or is repeating what his neighbors cousins sisters brothers mechanics aunt has said, find someone that personally has experience with the brand, or better yet, buy one yourself and check it out. 

To the poster that had problems with his hi point pistol, did you get in contact with the company and send the gun in? If you still have it, they will still be glad to fix anything that needs to be fixed on it for you free of charge.

Happy shooting everyone and have a safe holiday season


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

waltham41 said:


> Considering that Hi Point has a lifetime no questions asked no matter how many people has owned the weapon warranty, is is not a big deal to send them in.


Remember that the next day shipping costs close to $50 to send it in!


----------



## Steve M (Oct 29, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Remember that the next day shipping costs close to $50 to send it in!


There is no requirement to send it in next day shipping, that's a myth. And Hi Point is well known for adding in extra things like a new mag for the trouble of shipping a gun back to them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M said:


> There is no requirement to send it in next day shipping, that's a myth. And Hi Point is well known for adding in extra things like a new mag for the trouble of shipping a gun back to them.


Nope - there is - their is no GOVT mandate - but the shippers REQUIRE you to send a gun next day. They started this a few years ago because the damn employees were stealing too many guns. This limits the time that the package is in their hands.

It IS illegal, however, to ship a gun and not tell the shipper that there is a gun in the package. Not to mention, if it does get lost - you can guess goodbye the insurance because you lied. So, all these guys who write "machine parts" on the label should not be doing that.

So, you DO have to ship guns next day when sending them back for work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

No, you're dead wrong there. When you call Hi-Point, they tell you to ship it as machined parts. Well, I called my local USPS and asked them if this was allowed. Guess what, they said it was. So, you're dead wrong. I spent $12 to send my 995 Carbine in to be worked on, they sent it back with 2 free mags and some ammo for all my troubles and to compensate for shipping. So, get your facts straight before running your mouth.


As for the reliability of hi-points, I say it is excellent. I own a 995, a buddy of mine owns a 45 pistol, he has over 10,000 rounds in it, only 3 jams, that was in the first 500 round breaking in period, and he was limpwristing it also.

So, they're extremely reliable, and excellent buy for their cost, and have the BEST customer service policy in the gun world. So my advice to you is don't list to the ignorant dumbasses who have no idea what they're talking about, they're excellent guns for the money, they go boom when you'll pull the trigger just as often as a 1911, or a glock. Is it as nice as those guns? No. But is it a much better buy more the money. Most definately.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

now now ladies, stop getting your panties all twisted up. agree to disagree. I will never own a high point, because I know you get what you pay for. I own a keltec, and if it ever breaks it is cheap enough to buy a new one. However, at least the keltec doesn't feel like a top heavy brick and goes boom everytime.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know but if they do I want two or three.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SpecialK2008 said:


> No, you're dead wrong there. When you call Hi-Point, they tell you to ship it as machined parts. Well, I called my local USPS and asked them if this was allowed. Guess what, they said it was. So, you're dead wrong.


ONLY rifles can be mailed thru the USPS - NOT handguns. I was talking about handguns... This thread has drifted back and forth between the opic of the Hi Point carbine and Hi Point handguns.

Go try doing that with the handgun - and you will get a nice federal visit at your front door.

Also - While the official USPS directions state to not label the package on the outside as a firearm, and they suggest to ship it registered... Lying about what's in it and calling it machine parts is not a good idea. If lost - U probably will not be insured, since U lied about what it was. And, you could possibly be in trouble for lying that you shipped a firearm.

Go try to mail a handgun.... 



> So my advice to you is don't list to the ignorant dumbasses who have no idea what they're talking about


Geeze dude... What the hell is this about... We're only talking about guns here... Ya know... I am controlling myself here because I am an admin at another gun site - and I used to be an admin here... However, it is tough to restrain myself..

This forum has always prided itself on being able to have discussions with extremely differing points of view, and yet still remain civil and not hurl insults. There is another thread going on this week that illustrates this. You however, do not seem to be inteligent enough to have a conversation without hurling insults.

So, to use your own words... There is only 1 "dumbass" here... And, to help clue you in on who that is, I'll mail you a mirror, label it as "machine parts," and then you can open the package and see who it is... :anim_lol::anim_lol:

Sorry admins if I crossed the line... Sometimes its nice not to be an admin... I never could have said that otherwise... I know I should follow the advice that is contained in my signature line... But I couldn't help it this 1 time...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, this has gotten out of hand. They're just guns, guys. A couple of you will be receiving PMs shortly.

Thread closed.


----------

